# Suggestions for a Fish Based Raw Food Diet



## Briank

For the last four or so years our dog (a Korean Jindo) has been eating Only Natural Pet's Just Fish Feast. He was doing fine on it until recently, he started developing abdominal pain and experienced vomiting and diarrhea. 

As always, the first thing we did was get him off the Only Natural Pet food and contact the company in case we received a bad batch. 

Since then, and for about two weeks now we have had him on a diet of rice, canned butternut squash and canned sardines. Since putting him on this diet, his stomach issues have subsided and his bowel movements are actually really great (solid and everything!). 

Since he is doing so well with this diet so far, we're wondering if it's worth transitioning to a raw food diet that is fish based. We're posting here to see if the forum can offer us advice on how to move forward with this and what the appropriate things we need to ensure our dog's diet is nutritionally sound. 

He is allergic to chicken so that's not an option, and in the past we had him try a red meat kibble and he did terribly on that. So unfortunately fish is our best option moving forward. 

Thank you in advance for any advice you might have to offer!


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Kibble and raw are two different things altogether. Because red meat kibble didn't work, doesn't mean it won't in raw form. Red meats are the most nutrious, and that actually should be the base of the diet. Lots of red meats are also fatty, which is how dogs generate energy. Of course you can add fish into the rotation as well. The point of fish, is to feed an oily type, that is wild caught, not farmed. Wild is high in omega 3's, which are essential. But, fish isn't going to supply the same needed nutrients as red meats. Kibble is cooked, and thats where a lot of problems come in, as well as all the other added synthetic ingredients. Often times, it isn't the protein thats the problem.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

Dogs who are allergic/sensitive to certain cooked foods may not be allergic to them in their raw forms. This happened to my friend's dog, who was very sensitive to cooked chicken, but is perfectly fine with it when it is raw. You may just have to try and find things that work. I don't think a fish-based diet is safe or viable in the long-term.


----------



## OtherGuy

BrianK, I'd be mindful of 2 serious risks with a raw fish based diet:

1) Many species of fish contain an enzyme called "Thiaminase," which destroys Thimine (Vitamin B1). Occasional feeding of Thiaminase-rich fish is not believe to be a problem, but daily feeding could cause serious health consequences (including eventual death). Do research which fish have high levels of Thiaminase.

2) Do not feed Salmon/Trout species from the Pacific Northwest raw, otherwise dogs can contract "Salmon poisoning," which is fatal if not treated immediately.

I hate to raise alarms, but as an avid raw feeder I'm aware of these risks.

Best,

Bill


----------

